# Nomination for student visa Lodged: 12th june



## vineeth (Jul 29, 2014)

Nomination for student visa Lodged: 12th june
last updated : 29th july
Current Status : " In Progress". 
I would like to know does " In Progress" means ?
Also received message from Immigration " Reference No. TRN XXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent." what does it mean..?


----------

